# soy isoflavones vs clomid



## PrayerfulHope

My friend just got pregnant her first month taking soy isoflavones that she bought from the bx here in oki. She's been trying for 3 1/2 years to get pregnant and is now 5 weeks! :happydance: I've been ttc for a year now and am on a waiting list to see our fertility specialist on island. It's said to take a month and a half just to schedule an appointment, and then you have to wait for your appointment! :dohh:
Anyone ever take them? Did they work for you?

If you haven't heard of them, they are supposed to be the "natural" clomid... I'm trying to think of any way I can get away from ever having to go, so if you've had success, please share!

https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/


----------



## Wobbles

Bump for people who may be able to help/answer/join in the conversation?

x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there

Sorry Ive not heard of it myself.... would be interested to see if it has worked for others

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## tansey

I'm having a look into this now but i'm sure they have been discussed on the forum before maybe over in TTC section.


----------



## tansey

found this :

I did my research on this product when I was trying to conceive. After TTC for awhile, I got pregnant on my first cycle using soy isoflavones. I got pregnant again with my second child on the first month I used the soy isoflavones. Both my kids were full-term, healthy babies, and I didn't have any side effects. My cycles returned to normal after having baby #2. I will use it again when we are ready for baby #3! It's less than $6.00 at Walmart, all-natural... I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.

There is another forum where they have all been using it and it has helped women OV who haven't been OVing. Some have even got pg.
It does say not to use if you have thyroid problems and not to eat any other soy products for the rest of the month in case they interfer.

So if :witch: could make an appearance i might give them a go!


----------



## daisybug72

I have been TTC for 8 months and tried a variety of things - preseed, Robitussin, different positions, eating pineapple - none of it worked. This month I tried Soy Isoflavones for the first time - 100mg from CD3-7 and just got my BFP yesterday!!! I had the most powerful ovulation ever - had pains on both sides for about five days off and on, and obviously the soy helped!

Good luck ladies! Soy may not work for everyone but I am a believer!

Daisy

EDD 09/29/10


----------



## glitterqueen

do yuo think it would be safe for me to try as next cycle is my last before ivf-would it harm the ivf process if i had stopped before treatment?


----------



## sparkle83

wouldnt have thought so hon, just the same as with clomid. would try this, but I have thyroid issues :(


----------



## PrayerfulHope

glitterqueen said:


> do yuo think it would be safe for me to try as next cycle is my last before ivf-would it harm the ivf process if i had stopped before treatment?

this is my second cycle of soy, first cycle of soy after trying clomid. I ov'd on soy but not on clomid! Give it a go, it might help. Good luck.


----------



## imogenwanted

thank you so much for this post im going to find some and see if it helps :0


----------



## misskat29

So am I! Trip to tesco tomorrow for me


----------



## misskat29

Question about taking this. If I took it cd3-7, then I should
ov cd13-17, then af should arrive 10-16 days later depending on length of lp? And is this regardless of my normal cycle length? I have very irregular cycles, I haven't a clue what day I usually ov on, so wondered if this wouldake my cycles more like 30 days?


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I took it days 2-6 the first round and didn't ovulate until CD 19. I think I had a 35 day cycle, so make sure you keep track of it some how, charting, opk's, whatever. Best advice is to have sex every other day, starting on CD 10, and go until at least cD21. That way you don't get burnt out and the sperm stays fresh, and you won't miss ovulation.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Oh and I had crazy cycles before soy. so it doesn't matter how long they are before you take it. If it doesn't work, try taking more (up to 120mg) the following cycle on later days (cd 5-9 will give you a stronger ovulation.)


----------



## Betheney

hi ladies

This is my first cycle with soy isoflavones i'm going to take 100mg per day, only problem is i had to buy them today CD6.... so i started them today, i know some women take them from CD2-7 and others 5-9..... do you think starting at 6 could hurt? i usually ov on CD21-22 with 33-34day cycles.....

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## PrayerfulHope

It probably won't help bring O forward if you start to take it that late. It could though. Start taking OPK's 3 days after your last pill and continue them until you get a positive and it goes back down to negative. :) 

I wouldn't recommend taking them any later than you would clomid (cd 6-10) because you aren't being monitored in any way. You don't want to mess any thing up. You could take them cd 6 - 9, instead of taking them for the full 6-10...? Anyway good luck. If you already ovulate you may not need them anyway.


----------



## Betheney

Hey

The soy isoflavones i'm taking are in 25mg tablets..... most people i see are taking 80-100mg...... should i take 4 tablets at intermittent times throughout the day? breakfast lunch and dinner? or take em all at once?

Betheney


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Take them all at once :)


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi girls, 

I have just decided to give soy a go after having a low progesterone test back and af arriving today. I have not tried clomid yet as doc can't prescribe it for me before seeing an obgyn and I can't wait another cycle!

Are there any side effects as with clomid?


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Not really, not for me anyway. Clomid was sooo harsh on my body and I would hate to take it again. Soy is pretty awesome though, it didn't give me any side effects at all really.

It depends on you though, I think dan-o may have had some side effects. If you want you can read through the "soy ladies" thread in the TEAMS & BUDDIES section of Bnb.
Here's the link to that.:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/179679-any-soy-ladies-out-there.html


----------



## CurlySue

I did four or five cycles of Clomid and did not ovulate once. I've done 6 cycles of soy and I think I ovulated last month so for me there was no real difference in ineffectiveness :s


----------



## misskat29

i want to start taking this - but af wont show up! i'm on cd 68 now i think.


----------



## athome4kids

I just wondered if it lenghts your lutal phase I think that is my problem even when I do ovulate
angie


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Try vitamin B complex for that, it should help to lengthen your luteal phase.


----------



## BABYCAREY

PrayerfulHope said:


> Try vitamin B complex for that, it should help to lengthen your luteal phase.

Hi There :flower:
Hope you dont mind!!!! But you sound like you kno ur stuff :winkwink:
Ive been tryin for a yr now and nothing!! Have to wait 5months for app with FS Doc!!:nope::nope::nope: I cant wait that long at 40!
Im due my period nxt Fri 17th,so when wud b the best time for me to take the soya? My 21day bloods were taken on thurs gone past, so im waitin on results,my progesterone was low in the test she done months ago,so think that meant i was not ov at all,it was 3!!!:nope:
Sorry for bein a pain but wud love some advice!!:hugs:
Thank you xx BabyC


----------



## BABYCAREY

PrayerfulHope said:


> Try vitamin B complex for that, it should help to lengthen your luteal phase.

Hi There :flower:
Hope you dont mind!!!! But you sound like you kno ur stuff :winkwink:
Ive been tryin for a yr now and nothing!! Have to wait 5months for app with FS Doc!!:nope::nope::nope: I cant wait that long at 40!
Im due my period nxt Fri 17th,so when wud b the best time for me to take the soya? My 21day bloods were taken on thurs gone past, so im waitin on results,my progesterone was low in the test she done months ago,so think that meant i was not ov at all,it was 3!!!:nope:
Sorry for bein a pain but wud love some advice!!:hugs:
Thank you xx BabyC


----------



## Nise

Well ladies the 2nd soy cycle has resulted in.... yep, you guessed it :witch: So onto Soy cycle 3.


----------



## BABYCAREY

Nise said:


> Well ladies the 2nd soy cycle has resulted in.... yep, you guessed it :witch: So onto Soy cycle 3.

Sorry to hear that Nise :hugs::hugs:
Hope you've better luck nxt month :flower:
Im waiting for my visit on Fri :nope::nope:
Looked in Tesco earlier for Soy and cudnt see it,will try H&B,did find Vit B,it that the same?Or do i need B6? I really havent a clue:wacko:
Is Vit B same as Angus Castus?
Sorry for all the questions :dohh:
:kiss::hugs: BabyC


----------



## Nise

Hi Babycarey - I bought my Soy Iso from Amazon!!! They are quite good and quite a bit cheaper for ttc stuff including opks. I don't know much about the other stuff, but hopefully someone else will. Good luck this cycle. I'm doing soy again 100mg and I started it on CD1 this time. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im going onto soy cycle 3 too nise :hugs: hope your ok

i do think it works tho it worked the first cycle it made my cycle regular but the 2nd cycle i only took it for 3 days as i forgot the tabs when going on holiday so.. i think thats why it didnt work this time.. so im on to cycle 3 :D


----------



## Nise

Ooo, good luck BH - let's hope soy cycle 3 will be the lucky one. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

just got af today so we are only a week apart :)
i hope this cycle of soy works


----------



## Tazyns momma

Hi ladies this is my first month using soy iso, I took 160 mg C-D 1-5 today is CD 9 just wondering what I should expect, and if any one has had any luck... Thanks


----------



## needshelp

I just bought soy iso's and evening primose oil! any recommendations on taking these together? my cbfm says i ovulate monthly, but something isn't working, so i'm not sure if it's even accurate!! any suggestions?! I'm on cycle day one today...


----------



## PrayerfulHope

needshelp: If you take either the soy or the epo, expect ovulation to be on a different day than normal. EPO can delay ovulation and with soy you're likely to ovulate 10-12 days after the last pill depending on when you take the soy. 
Start with a low dose (80mg) since you already ovulate, you don't want to over stimulate your ovaries. Be prepared for extra sore boobs and possible ovulation cramps with the soy.
I wouldn't take EPO and soy together. Try one at a time. I don't believe EPO ever helped me with anything at all..


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies just wanted to say have a good week


----------



## clairew22

HI i used Soya iso last month and now my period is 6 days late has anyone experienced this?

I only took 3 tables from holland a barret not as strong as others on days 5-9 and im waiting for the period so i can try again with correct dosage!

Help :(


----------



## PrayerfulHope

It can change your cycle, how long was your cycle before?

You could ovulate as late as CD 21 by taking them on cd 5-9. Did you track ovulation?


----------



## clairew22

PrayerfulHope said:


> It can change your cycle, how long was your cycle before?
> 
> You could ovulate as late as CD 21 by taking them on cd 5-9. Did you track ovulation?

Hi my cycle was normally 46 days on average no longer than 49 do not think i was ovulating. i did track but got frustrated with them.

its driving me crazy loads of success stories but not many stories of it messes you up only when you are ovulating!
:wacko:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

clairew22 said:


> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> It can change your cycle, how long was your cycle before?
> 
> You could ovulate as late as CD 21 by taking them on cd 5-9. Did you track ovulation?
> 
> Hi my cycle was normally 46 days on average no longer than 49 do not think i was ovulating. i did track but got frustrated with them.
> 
> its driving me crazy loads of success stories but not many stories of it messes you up only when you are ovulating!
> :wacko:Click to expand...

How many mg were you taking?

I'm sorry it seems to have messed with your cycle, are you charting? this is the only real way to know if you are actually "late" or not..:shrug:
And you can ovulate with a 49 day cycle, just takes longer. Don't let people tell you that a long cycle means you don't ovulate.


----------



## neuros

Hi,

I did some research on soy isoflavones on the net and am pretty interested in trying it out since the last 3 rounds of clomid did nothing for me at all and I'm not keen to up the dosage further (i was on 150mg last 2 rounds). 

i'm not clear on some points though - can someone help me answer some qns?

* soy is thought to decrease fertility except when taken in the first 5 days like clomid - is that right? 

* Is the first 5 days CD1-5 / CD2-6 / CD3-7 / CD5-9??? I've seen various different ranges so don't know which is the right one.

* i've seen varying recommendations for dosages too - incl 50mg / 80mg / 150~200 mg. how do i know what's the right one to start?

* when I'm on clomid, my FS will do scans and blood tests to determine whether i ovulated. when on soy isoflavones, how will i know whether it worked or not? is it the basal temperature? strangely i've not been able to find a basal thermometer for sale so never really knew how to do it. is there any other way?

thanks in advance!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

neuros said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did some research on soy isoflavones on the net and am pretty interested in trying it out since the last 3 rounds of clomid did nothing for me at all and I'm not keen to up the dosage further (i was on 150mg last 2 rounds).
> 
> i'm not clear on some points though - can someone help me answer some qns?
> 
> * soy is thought to decrease fertility except when taken in the first 5 days like clomid - is that right?
> 
> * Is the first 5 days CD1-5 / CD2-6 / CD3-7 / CD5-9??? I've seen various different ranges so don't know which is the right one.
> 
> * i've seen varying recommendations for dosages too - incl 50mg / 80mg / 150~200 mg. how do i know what's the right one to start?
> 
> * when I'm on clomid, my FS will do scans and blood tests to determine whether i ovulated. when on soy isoflavones, how will i know whether it worked or not? is it the basal temperature? strangely i've not been able to find a basal thermometer for sale so never really knew how to do it. is there any other way?
> 
> thanks in advance!

I don't think that soy decreases fertility, that's silly. Maybe if you take high doses all month, obviuosly it will raise your estrogen levels greatly for a while which make it impossible to conceive, however I got pregnant after taking soy and so have many other ladies that I know.
I was not ON soy when I got pregnant, it was several months later, but it was because of taking soy after failed clomid(by failed I don't mean I just didn't get pregnant, I mean that it failed to make me ovulate. There is a very big difference. Clomid usage that results in ovulation but not pregnancy is not a failed use of clomid. Clearly in that instance the clomid did what it was meant to do.) that brought on ovulation.
You can chart your BBT using a regular thermometer. You do not need a special thermometer. The difference is that a Basal thermometer goes over to the hundredth decimal place rather than a regular thermometer which goes to the tenth.
You can also help track but not confirm ovulation with the use of Ovulation Prediction Kits.

I used 80 mg soy from cd 2-6 to induce ovulation, and it worked. I ovulated for several months on my own after discontinuing the use of soy.
I suggest starting at a low dose, and the days you use it will determine when and how strongly you ovulate. Earlier usage will result in more, less mature follies, while a later dose (as late as cd5-9) will result in a later, stronger ovulation, a more mature egg.


----------



## neuros

PrayerfulHope said:


> I don't think that soy decreases fertility, that's silly. Maybe if you take high doses all month, obviuosly it will raise your estrogen levels greatly for a while which make it impossible to conceive, however I got pregnant after taking soy and so have many other ladies that I know.
> I was not ON soy when I got pregnant, it was several months later, but it was because of taking soy after failed clomid(by failed I don't mean I just didn't get pregnant, I mean that it failed to make me ovulate. There is a very big difference. Clomid usage that results in ovulation but not pregnancy is not a failed use of clomid. Clearly in that instance the clomid did what it was meant to do.) that brought on ovulation.
> You can chart your BBT using a regular thermometer. You do not need a special thermometer. The difference is that a Basal thermometer goes over to the hundredth decimal place rather than a regular thermometer which goes to the tenth.
> You can also help track but not confirm ovulation with the use of Ovulation Prediction Kits.
> 
> I used 80 mg soy from cd 2-6 to induce ovulation, and it worked. I ovulated for several months on my own after discontinuing the use of soy.
> I suggest starting at a low dose, and the days you use it will determine when and how strongly you ovulate. Earlier usage will result in more, less mature follies, while a later dose (as late as cd5-9) will result in a later, stronger ovulation, a more mature egg.

thanks prayerfulhope for the quick revert! yes - by failed clomid i meant that i didn't ovulate on it. doc says i've stubborn follicles.

i've never had a +ve on OPK's before either, tho doc say i do ovulate, just not every month. and since i've v irregular cycles, OPK's tend to be exp for me. perhaps i'll try doing the BBT then - which is taking my body temperature 1st thing in morning when i get up, right?

crossing fingers...


----------



## clairew22

PrayerfulHope said:


> clairew22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> It can change your cycle, how long was your cycle before?
> 
> You could ovulate as late as CD 21 by taking them on cd 5-9. Did you track ovulation?
> 
> Hi my cycle was normally 46 days on average no longer than 49 do not think i was ovulating. i did track but got frustrated with them.
> 
> its driving me crazy loads of success stories but not many stories of it messes you up only when you are ovulating!
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How many mg were you taking?
> 
> I'm sorry it seems to have messed with your cycle, are you charting? this is the only real way to know if you are actually "late" or not..:shrug:
> And you can ovulate with a 49 day cycle, just takes longer. Don't let people tell you that a long cycle means you don't ovulate.Click to expand...

Hi thanks for coming back to me no ive not been charting i always forget and get up to go to loo or something and then think it wont be a correct temp. i was using opks but no really dark lines.

holland and barret soya is 23mg and i started on 2 tablets but raised it to 3 when i realised they were only 23mg days 5-9. 

My last period was december 5th and there is no signs of it coming other than soar nips ( sorry tmi ).

Getting me really down now i just want to start again I have baught some soya from tescos now they are 40mg.

thanks for your support :flower:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

neuros said:


> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that soy decreases fertility, that's silly. Maybe if you take high doses all month, obviuosly it will raise your estrogen levels greatly for a while which make it impossible to conceive, however I got pregnant after taking soy and so have many other ladies that I know.
> I was not ON soy when I got pregnant, it was several months later, but it was because of taking soy after failed clomid(by failed I don't mean I just didn't get pregnant, I mean that it failed to make me ovulate. There is a very big difference. Clomid usage that results in ovulation but not pregnancy is not a failed use of clomid. Clearly in that instance the clomid did what it was meant to do.) that brought on ovulation.
> You can chart your BBT using a regular thermometer. You do not need a special thermometer. The difference is that a Basal thermometer goes over to the hundredth decimal place rather than a regular thermometer which goes to the tenth.
> You can also help track but not confirm ovulation with the use of Ovulation Prediction Kits.
> 
> I used 80 mg soy from cd 2-6 to induce ovulation, and it worked. I ovulated for several months on my own after discontinuing the use of soy.
> I suggest starting at a low dose, and the days you use it will determine when and how strongly you ovulate. Earlier usage will result in more, less mature follies, while a later dose (as late as cd5-9) will result in a later, stronger ovulation, a more mature egg.
> 
> thanks prayerfulhope for the quick revert! yes - by failed clomid i meant that i didn't ovulate on it. doc says i've stubborn follicles.
> 
> i've never had a +ve on OPK's before either, tho doc say i do ovulate, just not every month. and since i've v irregular cycles, OPK's tend to be exp for me. perhaps i'll try doing the BBT then - which is taking my body temperature 1st thing in morning when i get up, right?
> 
> crossing fingers...Click to expand...

Believe me I know about how expensive OPK testing can get, with 60 + day cycles!! I bought cheap OPK in bulk, they worked for me, then when I would get a positive on the cheap opk I would confirm with a more expensive "brand" OPK. 
You can check saveontests.com for pee sticks in bulk, or ebay also sells OPK in bulk. I think I spent $25 for 100 tests or something like that.
Good luck lovely!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

clairew22 said:


> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairew22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> It can change your cycle, how long was your cycle before?
> 
> You could ovulate as late as CD 21 by taking them on cd 5-9. Did you track ovulation?
> 
> Hi my cycle was normally 46 days on average no longer than 49 do not think i was ovulating. i did track but got frustrated with them.
> 
> its driving me crazy loads of success stories but not many stories of it messes you up only when you are ovulating!
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How many mg were you taking?
> 
> I'm sorry it seems to have messed with your cycle, are you charting? this is the only real way to know if you are actually "late" or not..:shrug:
> And you can ovulate with a 49 day cycle, just takes longer. Don't let people tell you that a long cycle means you don't ovulate.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thanks for coming back to me no ive not been charting i always forget and get up to go to loo or something and then think it wont be a correct temp. i was using opks but no really dark lines.
> 
> holland and barret soya is 23mg and i started on 2 tablets but raised it to 3 when i realised they were only 23mg days 5-9.
> 
> My last period was december 5th and there is no signs of it coming other than soar nips ( sorry tmi ).
> 
> Getting me really down now i just want to start again I have baught some soya from tescos now they are 40mg.
> 
> thanks for your support :flower:Click to expand...

With a dose that low I can't be sure I can give you any accurate advice. You may not have taken enough to force an ovulation. Next time try to take a higher dose. Also, I know temping is a pain in the butt but it is an INCREDIBLY useful tool in understanding your body, and a lot of times your doctor will ask you to temp for a few cycles before they do testing or treatment. It is very effective in detecting ovulation, FS and LP. 
Set an alarm earlier than you would normally get up to make sure you temp on that alarm. Then when your normal alarm goes off it wont matter if you push "snooze" because you will have already temped. You can get a thermometer that stores your last temp and so all you have to do is stick it in your mouth and go back to sleep. Then when you actually get up for the day you can push the button and your temp from earlier in the morning will be stored on there and you can record it then. There are also some with lights in them so you don't have to turn on the light to read the temp if you want to do it that way.
Good luck!


----------



## schnoodle

hi girlies in trying soy for the first time tnight, gona try 80mg or would you try 120? i have 40mg capsuels??

i know i ovulate, i just havnt got pregnant yet on over a year so hoping soy will help x


----------



## sunnysun

hey ladies, thought to join you in this intersting thread,

Neuros do you have PCOS? just asking cause i read you cycle is irregular and don't when you O.

Clomid did nt work on me either..so i'll be trying soya isoflavones in my next cycle, i read that you need at least to take 80mg, on top of that you drink or eat soya that can count as well although it doesn't have much of affect on its own. 

claire- i found some on amazon, there are 30 capsules with 40mg in each. Have a look at it https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...rds=soya+isoflavones&sprefix=soya+isoflavones


----------



## neuros

sunnysun - my 1st gynae mentioned i might have pcos and gave me a brochure to read. but my 2nd gynae (fertility specialist) didn't say anything about it at all. 

in any case, even if i have pcos, not sure what can be done about it since the brochure said to take contraceptive pills (which is obviously not feasible since i'm ttc!) and lose weight (which I'm trying to do, though progress is slow). any suggestions / advice very welcome!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

You can have irregular cycles without having pcos. I did. Hormone imbalances. 
schnoodle - has your OH had a sperm count done? And have you had progesterone levels etc checked out as well?
Soy will probably help your cycle if there is anything wrong, but it won't help much if OH's sperm count is low. Unfortunately there isn't much you can do about that. My OH took fertility blend for men and it increased his sperm count but it was still on the very very veery low side. Would be good for someone with a borderline sperm count I think!!! sorry that was off subject.


----------



## sunnysun

Did you have scan on your ovary? if so your doc would have been able to tell you if you have PCOS, it may be that your hormones are not working properly, but if you have PCOS, unfortunately there is no cure, we just have to live with it!! 
Things like clomid or soya isoflavones should help at least with O.

The says to take pill just cause in this way you rest your ovary and hormones, but it doesn't solve the problem so yeah if you TTC there is no point.

Are you taking soya iso.?


----------



## neuros

yep - had many many scans. gynae didn't mention pcos though...

i'm looking to start soy next cycle. waiting for AF to arrive first. 

i didn't O on 150mg clomid. anyone knows if that means i need to start on a higher dose of soy to start with? the tabs i wanted to buy are in 50mg - wondering whether i should start with 150mg soy...


----------



## sunnysun

oh, if he didn't mention the you may not have it.

150mg of clomid is quite a lot, no? clomid doesn't work with everyone, i tried it for several months and didn't work on me.
I haven't tried soya yet but it works with a lot of people..I use chinese herbs to O, the only thing that worked on me!


----------



## DOBBY

Hi there, was hoping someone can help? Have been trying to conceive for just over 5 years, Have been under fs for a year and was seeing doc for about 18 months before that and wasn't too worried in the 2 years before that due to having 2 ops and family stresses. We have been put in the unexplained category but have had a couple of low progesterone tests, OH's SA fine, lap and dye clear apart from 2 small spots of endo. Fs will not prescribe clomid so was thinking about trying the soy isoflavones, my cycles are anything between 24 to 28 days but i start spotting between 3 and 5 days before af arrives. Which days should i take them? and how many mgs? I have bought some from tesco today they are 40 mg capsules but after reading the ingredients it says containing 10% soya isoflavones. Sorry this is long winded but wanted to get a bit of back ground info up as i really don't want to mess this up, any help would be much appreciated, thankyou.x


----------



## PrayerfulHope

neuros said:


> yep - had many many scans. gynae didn't mention pcos though...
> 
> i'm looking to start soy next cycle. waiting for AF to arrive first.
> 
> i didn't O on 150mg clomid. anyone knows if that means i need to start on a higher dose of soy to start with? the tabs i wanted to buy are in 50mg - wondering whether i should start with 150mg soy...

Start with 100mg of soy. You don't want to hyper stimulate your ovaries.
Also if you have been on clomid for a while, take a few months break to give your body time to adjust back to normal. When was your last clomid cycle? Wait at least 3 clomid free cycles before starting soy. You don't want to stress your body out!


----------



## neuros

my last clomid cycle was in Jan - so technically am still in same cycle waiting for AF. didn't know have to wait 3 months! i guess i've been trying for so long getting impatient. 3 months wait is another 3 months closer to the 35 year old mark. sigh..


----------



## sunnysun

dobby I have got mine from Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...5MLI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296671694&sr=8-2 it says there are 40mg in there..not sure if you in the UK though?

neuros is this your first? i'm 32 and starting to feel the pressure!


----------



## DOBBY

Hi sunny thanks for replying, yes i'm in the uk, just had a look at your link and mine are the same just from tesco, how many do you think i should take and what days? any suggestions much appreciated.x


----------



## sunnysun

is 40 mg - 10 % soya? i didn't know that! i haven't started mine yet (waiting for AF to arrive) i will be taking 2, 80mg to start with on day 3-7 anything from 80mg should be good. Have you been taking them before?


----------



## neuros

hi sunnysun - i'm 34 and been trying since > 2 yrs ago. if and when i succeed, yes this'll be my first. :baby:


----------



## sunnysun

the same wih me neuros, first one! let's hope it comes soon.

:dust: baby dust for us!


----------



## ESF1978

Can anyone tell me/recommend which soy iso you bought and where from in the UK? I'm cd3 tomorrow and am thinking of hotfooting it somewhere in the morning to get some so I can try this cyce,, but I've just checked holland and barrett website and it looks like the tablets are 750mg - is that right?? Any quick advice much appreciated!


----------



## leasap

ESF1978 said:


> Can anyone tell me/recommend which soy iso you bought and where from in the UK? I'm cd3 tomorrow and am thinking of hotfooting it somewhere in the morning to get some so I can try this cyce,, but I've just checked holland and barrett website and it looks like the tablets are 750mg - is that right?? Any quick advice much appreciated!


my next cycle im going to be getting my soy iso from tescos, they are 40mg and going to take 3-4 tablets on CD3-7

ive asked about this before and a few ladies said its fine to use them, and there alot cheaper than holland and barrett x


----------



## ESF1978

Thanks leasap I'll try tesco then sounds like a plan. Good luck, from your ticker you might not need to buy any next month :happydance:


----------



## leasap

ESF1978 said:


> Thanks leasap I'll try tesco then sounds like a plan. Good luck, from your ticker you might not need to buy any next month :happydance:


I wish, im not that lucky :( FXd tho u never know.... xxx


----------



## Rin731

PrayerfulHope said:


> Oh and I had crazy cycles before soy. so it doesn't matter how long they are before you take it. If it doesn't work, try taking more (up to 120mg) the following cycle on later days (cd 5-9 will give you a stronger ovulation.)

What if you don't know your cycle? How do you know when to take it?
- I had a period 9-2010, 11-2010, 2-2011, and nothing since! :dohh:


----------



## Rin731

sunnysun said:


> oh, if he didn't mention the you may not have it.
> 
> 150mg of clomid is quite a lot, no? clomid doesn't work with everyone, i tried it for several months and didn't work on me.
> I haven't tried soya yet but it works with a lot of people..I use chinese herbs to O, the only thing that worked on me!

What kind of Chinese herbs? :)


----------



## tinks80

i am trying to figue out what the go is with the Soy... i understand that you need to take double soy to line up against clomid so 100mg soy is 50mg clomid? however how do i know what soy tablets to get? i have posted two below but am unsure as to which ones to get? can someone plese help me out here before i order them as im in australia and we cant buy them over here =(

Natures Way Soy Isoflavones- Standardized
Supplement Facts 
Supplement Facts 
Serving Size: 1 Capsule 
Servings Per Container: 60 
Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 
Red Clover (blossom) 140 mg ** 
Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone dried extract (bean) 40% Isoflavones 100 mg ** 
** Daily Value not established. 

OR THESE ONES.....

Natrol, Soy Isoflavones, 60 Capsules 
Supplement Facts 
Serving Size: 5 Capsules 
Servings Per Container: 12 
Amount Per Serving %DV 
Total Isoflavones (from Soy Extract) 50 mg * 
Genistin & Genistein 20 mg * 
Daidzin & Daidzein 17.5 mg * 
Glycitin & Glycitein 6.25 mg * 
Other Isoflavones 6.25 mg * 
*Daily Value (DV) not established. 


Any help and advice would be great on this thankyou so much


----------



## twinkle2

can i take soy at the same time as clomid, does anyone know?


----------



## lian_83

tinks80 said:


> i am trying to figue out what the go is with the Soy... i understand that you need to take double soy to line up against clomid so 100mg soy is 50mg clomid? however how do i know what soy tablets to get? i have posted two below but am unsure as to which ones to get? can someone plese help me out here before i order them as im in australia and we cant buy them over here =(
> 
> Natures Way Soy Isoflavones- Standardized
> Supplement Facts
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 1 Capsule
> Servings Per Container: 60
> Amount Per Serving % Daily Value
> Red Clover (blossom) 140 mg **
> Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone dried extract (bean) 40% Isoflavones 100 mg **
> ** Daily Value not established.
> 
> OR THESE ONES.....
> 
> Natrol, Soy Isoflavones, 60 Capsules
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 5 Capsules
> Servings Per Container: 12
> Amount Per Serving %DV
> Total Isoflavones (from Soy Extract) 50 mg *
> Genistin & Genistein 20 mg *
> Daidzin & Daidzein 17.5 mg *
> Glycitin & Glycitein 6.25 mg *
> Other Isoflavones 6.25 mg *
> *Daily Value (DV) not established.
> 
> 
> Any help and advice would be great on this thankyou so much

Hi, mine also came from Australia, currently living in NZ and there is like one herb store in the whole region that orders this thing from OZ. Makes me so envious of peeps in US that could just get SI from Walmart. Plus, I have to be seen by a GP and a herbalist just to get this stuff at $60 :wacko:

So, I think the one I got is similar to _Natrol, Soy Isoflavones_ except that mine doesn't contain the Other Isoflavones. But it has Calcium and Vit D3 - I think this is prescribed to ease menopausal symptoms.

Anyway, I'm taking mine from CD5-9 at 100, 100, 100, 150, 150 dosage. I want to up the dosage a bit more but I'm worried about ODing on the other nutrients. :coffee:


----------



## tinks80

Lian thanks, not sure if this helps you but I use a website called iherb to get all my vitamins from they only charge between $4-$12 shipping $12 shipping gets you tracing & within 5 days from the us going with dhl, I've been using them fir about 6 months now they're great, my soy tablets only cost me $6 a bottle :) just a lil thought might help you out? :) 



lian_hawaii said:


> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> i am trying to figue out what the go is with the Soy... i understand that you need to take double soy to line up against clomid so 100mg soy is 50mg clomid? however how do i know what soy tablets to get? i have posted two below but am unsure as to which ones to get? can someone plese help me out here before i order them as im in australia and we cant buy them over here =(
> 
> Natures Way Soy Isoflavones- Standardized
> Supplement Facts
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 1 Capsule
> Servings Per Container: 60
> Amount Per Serving % Daily Value
> Red Clover (blossom) 140 mg **
> Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone dried extract (bean) 40% Isoflavones 100 mg **
> ** Daily Value not established.
> 
> OR THESE ONES.....
> 
> Natrol, Soy Isoflavones, 60 Capsules
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 5 Capsules
> Servings Per Container: 12
> Amount Per Serving %DV
> Total Isoflavones (from Soy Extract) 50 mg *
> Genistin & Genistein 20 mg *
> Daidzin & Daidzein 17.5 mg *
> Glycitin & Glycitein 6.25 mg *
> Other Isoflavones 6.25 mg *
> *Daily Value (DV) not established.
> 
> 
> Any help and advice would be great on this thankyou so much
> 
> Hi, mine also came from Australia, currently living in NZ and there is like one herb store in the whole region that orders this thing from OZ. Makes me so envious of peeps in US that could just get SI from Walmart. Plus, I have to be seen by a GP and a herbalist just to get this stuff at $60 :wacko:
> 
> So, I think the one I got is similar to _Natrol, Soy Isoflavones_ except that mine doesn't contain the Other Isoflavones. But it has Calcium and Vit D3 - I think this is prescribed to ease menopausal symptoms.
> 
> Anyway, I'm taking mine from CD5-9 at 100, 100, 100, 150, 150 dosage. I want to up the dosage a bit more but I'm worried about ODing on the other nutrients. :coffee:Click to expand...


----------



## bravian

i had issues with imbalance and i tried soya and it worked.its true its a natural clomid


----------



## ELR

I bought some soy iso today, I'm on CD60 (I have PCOS) and hoping that they'll bring on AF, then go from there. Got my fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## ILUVBNAMOMMY

My doctor has been fighting to give me anything and we have been trying for 2 years now I haven't had a period since 08 unless I am on Birth Control but last September I had periods start and then my last one was Jan of this year and didn't have on in Feb come to find out in March I was bleeding so heavily and big clots and I was having a miscarriage. Since then I haven't had a period and then 3 weeks ago I had a couple spots of blood but, that was it I haven't taken a HPT yet because I don't want to be disappointed again so I am going to take a test later but, if I'm not and I try this can I do it even though I haven't had a cycle since March? or do I need to have a cycle to do these Soy Isoflavones???


----------



## Just_married

ILUVBNAMOMMY said:


> My doctor has been fighting to give me anything and we have been trying for 2 years now I haven't had a period since 08 unless I am on Birth Control but last September I had periods start and then my last one was Jan of this year and didn't have on in Feb come to find out in March I was bleeding so heavily and big clots and I was having a miscarriage. Since then I haven't had a period and then 3 weeks ago I had a couple spots of blood but, that was it I haven't taken a HPT yet because I don't want to be disappointed again so I am going to take a test later but, if I'm not and I try this can I do it even though I haven't had a cycle since March? or do I need to have a cycle to do these Soy Isoflavones???

I'm not a doctor or anything so this is what I have picked up from others on here. The lining of your womb may not be the right thickness to support implantation if you havent had AF in a while, so your GP should be able to give you medicine to bring on AF and then you could try taking Soy, but obviously you should ask your doc to do a beta blood test to completely rule out not being pregnant befor eyou try anything xxx


----------



## ILUVBNAMOMMY

Just_married said:


> I'm not a doctor or anything so this is what I have picked up from others on here. The lining of your womb may not be the right thickness to support implantation if you havent had AF in a while, so your GP should be able to give you medicine to bring on AF and then you could try taking Soy, but obviously you should ask your doc to do a beta blood test to completely rule out not being pregnant befor eyou try anything xxx

She checked the lining and Doctor told me it look good they even did an unltrasound this was back in March so things may have changed! But, then end of May she did a pap and said my cervix and everything looked great she also did blood work and everything came back normal she checked my lvls on everything and told me just to try losing some weight and I am trying really hard and have lost 10 pounds and she told me my weight could be the issue and yes I am overweight I am 260 which I was when I got preggers with my son and before my boy I had clock work 28 day cycles and that was before I started Birth Control and then got preggers with my son while on Birth Control so I have no idea I just think I need a new doctor. I do have 3 months supply of Birth Control but, the doctor I changed to told me not to take them because I would end up back to same thing all over again. I just don't understand doctors sometimes


----------



## ILUVBNAMOMMY

Just_married said:


> I'm not a doctor or anything so this is what I have picked up from others on here. The lining of your womb may not be the right thickness to support implantation if you havent had AF in a while, so your GP should be able to give you medicine to bring on AF and then you could try taking Soy, but obviously you should ask your doc to do a beta blood test to completely rule out not being pregnant befor eyou try anything xxx

MY doctor when she sent me for an ultrasound they also checked all body parts and organs and ovaries and EVERYTHING is Healthy I just wish there was some other options of trying to figure things out I thought it was suppose to be easier after having your first ?


----------



## Just_married

Regarding womb lining though, I've read that the thickness and age of the lining is most important, if you havent had a proper af to shed the old lining and let a newer fresher one build up in a time frame closest to that of a normal cycle that would be best xx


----------



## Guppy051708

hi there, im thinking of taking soy. I have severe pelvic organ prolapse (2nd degree uterine, 2nd degree rectal, 3rd degree bladder prolapse) and progressing endometriosis, so been advised to have our last baby sooner rather than later. (the POP cant be treated until im done with kids and endo increases risk of infertility). Anyways, the problem is that im not currently ovulting because i am BFing (DS2 is 8 months old). I dont want to give up BFing until he is at least 1 year, so i am hoping the soy will help. i dont have cycles and im charting and taking OPKs. ...hope this works...need to read back through this thread to see if its helped..i have no idea how much i should take. ...and is it okay to stay anytime since i dont even have cycles? What dose should i start out at? im assuming i would need more than the average women since my estrogen is obviously low since im BFing without cycles, but dont really know :shrug:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Guppy051708 said:


> hi there, im thinking of taking soy. I have severe pelvic organ prolapse (2nd degree uterine, 2nd degree rectal, 3rd degree bladder prolapse) and progressing endometriosis, so been advised to have our last baby sooner rather than later. (the POP cant be treated until im done with kids and endo increases risk of infertility). Anyways, the problem is that im not currently ovulting because i am BFing (DS2 is 8 months old). I dont want to give up BFing until he is at least 1 year, so i am hoping the soy will help. i dont have cycles and im charting and taking OPKs. ...hope this works...need to read back through this thread to see if its helped..i have no idea how much i should take. ...and is it okay to stay anytime since i dont even have cycles? What dose should i start out at? im assuming i would need more than the average women since my estrogen is obviously low since im BFing without cycles, but dont really know :shrug:

I wouldn't take it while BFing. And I wouldn't take it if you don't have a cycle! Took 10 months for my cycle to come back after BF. I would honestly just wait for my cycle to come back before trying anything. The first few cycles are really fertile!!


----------

